# New Sweetener



## JustJoel (Apr 28, 2019)

There’s a new sweetener on the market, just recently approved by the FDA. 

It’s called Allulose. It has 70% of sugar’s sweetness, and can be used in the same way as sugar.

I don’t use artificial sweeteners at all, so I probably won’t be trying this anytime soon, but I know that many of you are watching your sugar intake. I thought you might like to check it out!


----------

